# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Συνδεση ενεργου ηχειου

## turboallani

καλησπερα εχω δυο αποριες 1)http://www.dbmelectronics.gr/epaggel...co-15-amp.html
πως θα συνδεθει στην καρτα του pc σε πια λινε θα μπει το RCA (sthn aristerh h' tn deksia)
2)πως γινεται να συνδεθει παραλληλα και με αλλα ηχεια που λεει ?

----------


## Glaz

στο ασπρο βυσμα που λεει in...
ακριβως απο κατω λεει out οποτε για να συνδεσεις επιπλεον ηχειο συνδεεις το out με το in του αλλου...

----------


## turboallani

δηλαδη στο πσ συνδεω δεξια ασπρο κοκκινο
και αριστερα βαζω στο ασπρο καλωδιο και στο κοκκινο του αλλουνου ?

----------


## Glaz

κατσε γιατι δε μου τα λες καλα...

καταρχην θες ενα καλωδιο minijack(stereo)-rca(stereo)
το minijack το βαζεις στο pc...και το ενα rca (ας πουμε το κοκκινο) το βαζεις στο in του 1ου ηχειου και το αλλο rca (ασπρο) στο in του 2ου ηχειου...
αν εχεις 3ο και 4ο ηχειο τοτε συνδεεις το out του 1ου ηχειου με το in του 3ου και το out του 2ου με το in του 4ου...

----------


## turboallani

το πιασα φιλε ευχαριστω αλλα τα ηχεια θα πρεπει να ναι κολλητα ετσι ?

----------

